# Do gel/thick saddle pads help for heavier riders?



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Gel pads are awesome. I use one and I know a lot of people who do. I think it does help as it provides comfort and protection, but you have to also consider balance and the kind of riding you're doing.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I'd be more concerned if your horse was a 900 pound Arab. =/
ALWAYS use the best pad you can bc even a light rider on a saddle without enough padding can make a horse's back sore. =D


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

If you think you are particularly bouncy then a gel pad or some other high end shock absorbing pad can definitely make your horse more comfortable. Just be careful packing on the extra padding. If your saddle fits without a lot of extra padding, adding padding can sometimes throw off the balance of your saddle and make it feel smaller to your horse. It's like putting on a pair of shoes with some big, thick socks. It makes the shoe feel smaller and can pinch your toes and make your foot sore. The same thing can happen to your horse's back.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Personally I don't like the gel pads, but I LOVE my 5 Star Equine felt pad, worth every cent I paid for it. I think it provides a great stable padding for the saddle, and my weight.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

A pad should be used to help with saddle fit, not necessarily to help absorb weight.


----------

